# Hip-Hop Mount Rushmore



## Mr. Pacific (Dec 24, 2008)

If you had to pick 4 individuals from hip-hop, who would be on your Mount Rushmore?

I know a lot of people will probably disagree with me, but mine is:

Rakim
DJ Premier
Dr. Dre
NaS


----------



## Sure Shot (Dec 24, 2008)

Eazy-E
Dr. Dre
Tech N9ne
Eminem


----------



## saynotothebs (Dec 24, 2008)

biggie
tupac
eminem 
the last one...well we dont have one yet...


----------



## FLoJo (Dec 24, 2008)

maan easy...

tupac... brought real shit and emotion to the game.. made rap like poetry
biggie... brought the come up and storytelling aspect to rap, made rappers seem human instead of outcast gangsters.
jay z... although i dont like him, he was the pioneer in entrepreneurship and embodied the idea of a rapper not only being a musician but a business man
weezy.. has adapted to changes and started to actually change the dynamics of rapping today by merging genres and in the internet age, learning to market the underground and brand himself.


----------



## clovergs99 (Dec 24, 2008)

Tupac
Biggie
Rakim
Jay-Z


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 24, 2008)

FLoJo said:


> maan easy...
> 
> tupac... brought real shit and emotion to the game.. made rap like poetry
> biggie... brought the come up and storytelling aspect to rap, made rappers seem human instead of outcast gangsters.
> ...


so well said, so VERY well said.

i co-sign that shit, to a T


----------



## King420 (Dec 24, 2008)

well well this is going to be a little off the norm it seems 

brother ali
louie logic
cage
necro


----------



## Mr. Pacific (Dec 24, 2008)

Any explanation as to why King? I look at Mount Rushmore as 4 of the most influential men in America, so what have any of those people done for hip-hop? I'm not trying to talk shit, I'm just wondering the reasoning behind it.

And how can you put Weezy up there? Are you serious? I will never understand why this country sucks Waynes dick so much. Back in Tha Carter I days, the Hotboyz days, I could see why people liked him; but not now. That lean has him turned into a martian for real.


----------



## King420 (Dec 25, 2008)

yea ill put my reasons up here a little later today.......


----------



## FLoJo (Dec 25, 2008)

Mr. Pacific said:


> And how can you put Weezy up there? Are you serious? I will never understand why this country sucks Waynes dick so much. Back in Tha Carter I days, the Hotboyz days, I could see why people liked him; but not now. That lean has him turned into a martian for real.


well exactly like you said, these people would be on hip hop rushmore because of what they did for rap not just because they sold a bunch of records.. like i said in my earlier post im not a big fan of jay z but he deseves to be up there because he expanded the game from strictly music up into the business realm, now every rapper comes out n has a clothing brand, or a label, or a drink or whatever.

and while i do think weezy is a martian, that is part of his appeal, he doesnt just rap out money killin people and shit (although he still does) he transcends genres from poetic tupac like songs, to hard core shit, to club bangers.. plus he doesnt just follow the traditional rhyme scheme most people follow, he doesnt rhythmically rhyme syllables and words, he will rhyme entire messages, emphasizing different words, at different stages, and use multiple syllable rhyme schemes.. 

not only that but he also uses the craziest metaphors and shit.. but most of all the reason he should be up there is because he is like the only rapper who grew with his crowd.. most peeps get famous, stick to a genre and eventually get phased out.weezy on the other hand started young, and managed to grow into different stages, and maintain his popularity. he essentially has developed himself along with his fans. most rappers are either famous when they are young, and get unpopular, or when they are older, and get phased out with their genre, but he has gone from young to old, from genre to genre and he is more famous now than ever... name someone else that has done that

also he has learned how to STAY famous unlike any other rapper out there. he constatnly puts out new shit on the underground and waits to hear the buzz about it, if it is popular, he puts it on a cd, if its not he just leaves it be. he puts out more mixtapes and songs than anyone i have ever heard, and keeps it fresh which is why people are constanyly drawn to him. that is the secret cuz with the internet age everyone can get shit for free so he just puts it out there for free and gets all the feedback he needs.. then he promotes his new cd on all his underground tracks and there is a huge buzz before it drops.. thats the best marketing technique of any rapper out there. i mean hell the guy has been steady rappin since 11 years old hes gotta be doin somethin right.

FLo


----------



## fukdapolice (Dec 25, 2008)

in no particular order...

Big Pun - my favorite rapper of all time.

Tupac - do i really need a reason? lol

Kool G Rap - his flow has fathered alot of rappers.. his lyrics were always on par.

Will Smith - The first rapper to win a grammy! thats an achievement no1 can talk shit about.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 25, 2008)

FLoJo said:


> well exactly like you said, these people would be on hip hop rushmore because of what they did for rap not just because they sold a bunch of records.. like i said in my earlier post im not a big fan of jay z but he deseves to be up there because he expanded the game from strictly music up into the business realm, now every rapper comes out n has a clothing brand, or a label, or a drink or whatever.
> 
> and while i do think weezy is a martian, that is part of his appeal, he doesnt just rap out money killin people and shit (although he still does) he transcends genres from poetic tupac like songs, to hard core shit, to club bangers.. plus he doesnt just follow the traditional rhyme scheme most people follow, he doesnt rhythmically rhyme syllables and words, he will rhyme entire messages, emphasizing different words, at different stages, and use multiple syllable rhyme schemes..
> 
> ...


again, very well spoken. mans a genius.


----------



## Dimefan89 (Dec 25, 2008)

the correct answer is

Snoop Dogg
Snoop Dogg
Snoop Dogg
Snoop Dogg


----------



## SpruceZeus (Dec 25, 2008)

1. KRS ONE
2. ODB
3. Snoop Dogg
4. MF DOOM

Just my humble opinion, could've named a hundred more, but it covers the bases for me.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 26, 2008)

Dimefan89 said:


> the correct answer is
> 
> Snoop Dogg
> Snoop Dogg
> ...


everyone gets thier own opinion....but i dont think snoop should even be allowed to VISIT Hip Hop Mt. Rushmore.


----------



## FLoJo (Dec 26, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> everyone gets thier own opinion....but i dont think snoop should even be allowed to VISIT Hip Hop Mt. Rushmore.



haha i agree to the fullest ++


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 26, 2008)

dont get me wrong, snoop was an innovator. he had some hottness.

but hes the new Master P. nuff said.


----------



## cannabis14 (Dec 26, 2008)

big l, dr dre, raekwon, nas


----------



## Mr. Pacific (Dec 26, 2008)

dylan
dylan
dylan
dylan
and dylan

because i spit hot fire


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Dec 27, 2008)

Mr. Pacific said:


> dylan
> dylan
> dylan
> dylan
> ...


----------

